# market niche = μικρή εξειδικευμένη αγορά, κν. γωνίτσα της αγοράς



## cunnilinguist (Sep 21, 2009)

Παιδιά γειά σας!

Τι μπορεί να δίνει η αγγλική λέξη niche στα ελληνικά; Πρόκειται για τη χρήση της στο χώρο της οικονομίας και του εμπορίου. To κείμενο που μεταφράζω είναι στα γαλλικά, αλλά τυχαίνει αρκετές φορές να είμαι αναγκασμένος να περνάω από τα αγγλικά. Στα γαλλικά λοιπόν δίνει créneau και ουσιαστικά από όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω σημαίνει ένα νέο κομμάτι που ανοίγει στην αγορά ένας νέος χώρος της αγοράς. Τι θα έδινε λοιπόν αυτό στην ελληνική εμπορική και οικονομική ορολογία; Γνωρίζει κανένας;


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2009)

Πρόκειται για ένα _*μικρό εξειδικευμένο τμήμα*_ της αγοράς, μια «γωνίτσα» της αγοράς.

Αυτά αρέσουν σε μένα.


----------



## cunnilinguist (Sep 21, 2009)

Μάλιστα, μάλιστα...
Αντε να μάθω και λιγο marketing στα γεράματα.
Thanx nickel!


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Sep 22, 2009)

niche market = αγορά για εξειδικευμένα προϊόντα

Όπως το είπε δηλαδή κι ο Nickel, απλώς το επιβεβαίωσα κι από τα βιβλία εμπορικών αγγλικών μου.


----------



## sarant (Sep 22, 2009)

Το έχω δει και "φωλεά αγοράς"


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 22, 2009)

Και "μικρή εξειδικευμένη αγορά" μια χαρά είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2009)

Μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη λέξη _θύλακας_; Επίσης, χρησιμοποιείται και το ιδιαίτερο τμήμα (της αγοράς).

@Ulkomaalainen: Δεν είναι τα προϊόντα εξειδικευμένα, αλλά το κομμάτι της αγοράς εξειδικευμένο ή τελοσπάντων διαθέτει ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά που το διαφοροποιούν (άσε που η αναφορά σε προϊόντα αφήνει απ' έξω τις υπηρεσίες).


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 22, 2009)

Zaz, με τίποτα θύλακας. Με παραπέμπει σε περιχαράκωση, ενώ το niche ουσιαστικά υποδηλώνει εν δυνάμει ευκαιρία.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ, Κόμη. :)


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Sep 22, 2009)

Zazula said:


> @Ulkomaalainen: Δεν είναι τα προϊόντα εξειδικευμένα, αλλά το κομμάτι της αγοράς εξειδικευμένο ή τελοσπάντων διαθέτει ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά που το διαφοροποιούν (άσε που η αναφορά σε προϊόντα αφήνει απ' έξω τις υπηρεσίες).



Δεν είναι τα προϊόντα εξειδικευμένα, έτσι εννοούν όμως την αγορά στην οποία βρίσκεις συγκεκριμένες κατηγορίες προϊόντων (ή υπηρεσιών, όπως πολύ σωστά συμπλήρωσες), "εξατομικευμένων" κατά μια έννοια, συγκεκριμένο πόστο (της αγοράς) που καλύπτει συγκεκριμένες ανάγκες. 

Έτσι το δίδασκαν πάντως στο μάθημα εμπορικών αγγλικών που έκανα πριν χρόνια κι είναι λογικό να μπερδευτεί κανείς με τον όρο.


----------



## cunnilinguist (Sep 22, 2009)

Το créneau στα γαλλικά ή niche στα αγγλικά αφορά, στο κείμενό μου, την έκδοση και προμήθεια σχολικών εγχειριδίων σε Γαλλία και Γερμανία. Δύο, λοιπόν, εκδοτικοί οίκοι, άρπαξαν την ευκαιρία να χωθούν σε αυτήν την niche όταν προκηρύχθηκε ο διαγωνισμός για την έκδοση του κοινού γαλλογερμανικού εγχειριδίου ιστορίας... 
Το κοινό στο οποίο απευθύνεται το άρθρο είναι ιστορικοί κοινωνιολόγοι κλπ. "Μικρή εξειδικευμένη αγορά" ή "ιδιαίτερο τμήμα" νομίζω περνάει εύκολα.
Thanx και πάλι
cnl


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2010)

Ο μεταφραστής μου, μού προτείνει την _κόγχη της αγοράς_. Πώς σας φαίνεται;


----------



## Earion (Mar 17, 2010)

Καταρχήν σωστό, γιατί ο όρος προέρχεται από τη βιολογία / οικολογία.

Βλ. http://www.wisegeek.com/in-biology-what-is-a-niche.htm
http://www.biology-online.org/dictionary/Niche
http://www.encyclopedia.com/doc/1O6-ecologicalniche.html

Με την ανάλογη προσαρμογή βέβαια.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο μεταφραστής μου, μού προτείνει την _κόγχη της αγοράς_. Πώς σας φαίνεται;



Καλημέρα. Εμένα μου αρέσει και το μονολεκτικό και το λόγιο και το παραστατικό του όρου. Αρκεί να μη γίνει «κόχη» και αρχίσουμε να βαράμε το κεφάλι μας πάνω της.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 17, 2010)

Καλή η κόγχη, αλλά φοβάμαι πως θα δημιουργήσει προβλήματα στη μετάφραση της τρέχουσας στα οικονομικά φράσης expanding market niche. Εννοιολογικά το market niche είναι κάπου ανάμεσα στην κόγχη και στη φέτα: μικρό, ιδιαίτερο και διακριτό κομμάτι της αγοράς (όπως η κόγχη) το οποίο όμως υπό όρους μπορεί να διευρυνθεί (όπως η φέτα).


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2010)

Αν η αγορά είναι πίτα (ή πίτσα), μπορούμε να δούμε το διευρυνόμενο κομμάτι / μερίδιο της αγοράς σαν κόγχη / τομέα κύκλου, όχι;


----------



## pidyo (Mar 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αν η αγορά είναι πίτα (ή πίτσα), μπορούμε να δούμε το διευρυνόμενο κομμάτι / μερίδιο της αγοράς σαν κόγχη / τομέα κύκλου, όχι;



Σαν τομέα ναι, σαν κόγχη πώς;


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2010)

Επειδή την κόγχη-niche δεν τη βλέπω μόνο σαν το ημικύκλιο σε κάποιον χώρο μέσα στο οποίο βάζεις ένα αγαλματάκι, αλλά, από τη στιγμή που μιλάμε για market niche, σαν γωνία, σαν σφήνα, σαν τομέα του κύκλου τελικά. Το 0,3% του κύκλου, ένα πράγμα 1 μοίρα το πολύ, ας πούμε. (Αλλά θα πρέπει να το βλέπουν και οι άλλοι σαν εμένα. :) )


----------



## pidyo (Mar 17, 2010)

Ίσως το πολυψειρίζω. Στο κάτω κάτω και η niche δεν μπορεί, στην κυριολεξία της, να διευρυνθεί, παρά μόνο να επεκταθεί εις βάθος. Απλώς δεν μου κάθεται καλά η "διεύρυνση της κόγχης της αγοράς".


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2010)

cunnilinguist said:


> Το créneau στα γαλλικά ή niche στα αγγλικά αφορά, στο κείμενό μου, την έκδοση και προμήθεια σχολικών εγχειριδίων σε Γαλλία και Γερμανία. Δύο, λοιπόν, εκδοτικοί οίκοι, άρπαξαν την ευκαιρία να χωθούν σε αυτήν την niche όταν προκηρύχθηκε ο διαγωνισμός για την έκδοση του κοινού γαλλογερμανικού εγχειριδίου ιστορίας...



Δεν θα 'λεγα ότι αυτή η αγορά είναι και τόσο μικρό κομμάτι της αγοράς βιβλίων, οπότε ίσως το πρωτότυπο να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο λίγο άσκοπα. Οπότε ίσως το μερίδιο, ο τομέας και τα άλλα του Νίκελ να ταιριάζουν καλύτερα.


----------



## Earion (Mar 17, 2010)

Η μεταφορά από τον κόσμο της οικολογίας θέλει να μεταδώσει μια εικόνα ζωηρότερη από το απλό "μερίδιο". Κάθε ζώο προσπαθεί να ανακαλύψει μια "κόγχη". Είναι η ιδεώδης κατάσταση. Είναι μια θέση στην τροφική αλυσίδα στην οποία δεν έχει *κανέναν άλλο ανταγωνιστή*. Μπορεί δηλαδή την εκμεταλλεύεται (=να τρώει) και, έχοντάς την όλη δική του, να θάλλει (να θεριεύει).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2010)

Α να γεια σου, Earion! Η έλλειψη ανταγωνιστών είναι το πρωτεύον χαρακτηριστικό, όχι το μέγεθος. :)


----------



## cunnilinguist (Mar 18, 2010)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι για το συγκεκριμένο κειμενο που μεταφράζω, "κομμάτι / μερίδιο της αγοράς" είναι πιο προσπελάσιμοι όροι για ένα αναγνωστικό κοινό που ασχολείται με κοινωνιολογία της εκπαίδευσης ή ιστορία. Εξάλλου ο όρος συναντάται άπαξ και η πρόταση στην οποία βρίσκεται είναι περιφερειακή σε σχεση με το νόημα της παραγράφου ή του άρθρου στο σύνολό του.
Κρατάω πάντως στο σημειωματάριό μου και την άλλη μετάφραση γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρουμε τι μας επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2014)

Earion said:


> Η *μεταφορά από τον κόσμο της οικολογίας* θέλει να μεταδώσει μια εικόνα ζωηρότερη από το απλό "μερίδιο". Κάθε ζώο προσπαθεί να ανακαλύψει μια "κόγχη". Είναι η ιδεώδης κατάσταση. Είναι μια θέση στην τροφική αλυσίδα στην οποία δεν έχει *κανέναν άλλο ανταγωνιστή*. Μπορεί δηλαδή την εκμεταλλεύεται (=να τρώει) και, έχοντάς την όλη δική του, να θάλλει (να θεριεύει).



Εγώ μόλις ανακάλυψα το εκεί οικολογικό γλωσσάρι και μαζί του ανακάλυψα εκεί και την απόδοση *niche = θώκος* για οικολογικό περιβάλλον...


----------

